# Hard water spots in the paint :(



## my2rhds (Jul 30, 2012)

So I recently picked up this 33 and the body is in great condition, but the previous owner left it out for the sprinklers to do some major water spot damage. I've tried using some 50/50 white vinegar and water, but hasn't helped. I then tried a light cutter polish by hand and it only helped a tad. I really don't wont to ruin the paint by trying to machine polish. Just wondering if anyone else has tried any other concoction or spray that might make the job easier?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

The ideal thing would be to machine polish with a product like Meguairs Ultimate Compound or Paint Cleaner, don't worry about your paint because these are safe products.
It would be wise to find a instruction video on youtube on how to use a polishing machine or find someone who can show you how to.


----------



## 400gtr (Sep 20, 2009)

Wheel acid will remove it. And it will not damage paint.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i had a similar problem use a machine polisher with a soft pad and a very fine cut polish will get them straight out


----------



## clapyohandz (Aug 23, 2011)

I use rubbing compound when this occurs. 

If this does not do, some very light wet sanding will do.


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

clay bar sorted mine out dint need to machine polish in the end


----------

